# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλία που διαβάσατε και σας έκαναν εντύπωση!

## Χάιντι

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=116820#

καταπληκτικό βιβλίο

Μιλάει για την ιστορία ενός ανθρώπου που το κλείσαν σε ένα δωμάτιο με σκοπό να τον τρελάνουν.Αυτός για να μην τρελαθεί πήρε ένα βιβλίο μαζί του πώς μαθαίνεις να παίζεις σκάκι και ασχολιόταν με αυτό , όσπου τρελαθηκε!

\'Οταν βγήκε από την φυλακή, πηγαίνοντας για την Αμερική στο πλοίο γινόντουσαν αγώνες σκακιού και συμμετείχε και ο πρωταθλητης της εποχής.(Είχε καταφέρει να γίνει καλά, δεν ήταν πια τρελός ξέχασα να πω!)

Τον προκάλεσαν να παίξει με τον πρωταθλητή νίκησε αλλά τρελάθηκε αυτή την φορά για πάντα!

ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ

----------


## krino

http://www.moderntimes.gr/istos.chtm?prnbr=18563


εντυπωσιασμενος!!!!
ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι θα μπορουσε να γραφτει τετοιο βιβλιο.

----------


## dora-agxos

το κοριτσι της αλλης ζωης του θεμη κελεκη!φανταστικο!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by krino_
> http://www.moderntimes.gr/istos.chtm?prnbr=18563
> 
> 
> εντυπωσιασμενος!!!!
> ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι θα μπορουσε να γραφτει τετοιο βιβλιο.


θα το παρω!

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> http://www.moderntimes.gr/istos.chtm?prnbr=18563
> 
> 
> ...


Τόσο εύκολα αγοράζεις βιβλία dora-agxos?
Ούτε καν είπε τί του άρεσε από το βιβλίο.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το διαφημηζει το αλτερ πολυ κ εχω σκεφτει να το παρω πριν το πει ο κρινο..:)

----------


## Χάιντι

βρε παιδιά μην το κάνετε και αυτό το θέμα tsat, please!

----------


## dora-agxos

σορρυ τζανετ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το εχεις διαβασει iberis?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> σορρυ τζανετ



ε ναι,
να παραμεινουμε στα σχολια που αφορουν τα βιβλια...

----------


## streidi

\'\'Αδερφοί Καραμαζώφ\'\' του Ντοστογιέφσκι (κλασικόοοο)
\'\'Αγαπητέ Θεέ\'\' του Ερίκ Εμανουέλ Σμιτ (πολύ κλάμα)
\'\'Η Μόμο\'\' του Μιχαέλ Έντε (απλό κι ευκολοδιάβαστο μα με νόημα)
και πολλάαα άλλα!

----------


## Χάιντι

\"η βερόνικα αποφάσισε να πεθάνει\" παολο κοελο


δεν θυμαμαι υπόθεση θύμαμαι ότι μου είχε αρέσει

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=109485

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by janet_
> \"η βερόνικα αποφάσισε να πεθάνει\" παολο κοελο
> 
> 
> δεν θυμαμαι υπόθεση θύμαμαι ότι μου είχε αρέσει
> 
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=109485



πολυ καλο

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=174031


έντεκα λεπτά παολο κοελο

καλό!

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> http://www.moderntimes.gr/istos.chtm?prnbr=18563
> 
> 
> ...


To διάβασα. Ειναι αρκετά καλό και αρκετά ξεκουραστο και αφορά τις σχέσεις...

Εγώ διαβάζω αυτή την περίοδο το ΦΙΛΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΑΚΟΥ της δημουλιδου! Πραγματικά καλό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by frei_
> 
> 
> To διάβασα. Ειναι αρκετά καλό και αρκετά ξεκουραστο και αφορά τις σχέσεις...



ετσι.... θα το προτιμησω για μια ακομη φορα φετος στις παραλιες....
Μου φερνει μια χαλαρωση και νομιζω οτι διαβαζω το site.

:cool:

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=63009

ο έρωτας στα χρόνια της χολέρας 


ναι ναι το διάβασα μπόρεσα τελικά 

καλό

----------


## Χάιντι

Κρίνο σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις αυτό:

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=178408

\"Οι θλιμμένες πουτάνες της ζωής μου\"

του Μαρκέζ Γκάμπριέλ Γκαρσία


χε χε χε

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Κρίνο σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις αυτό:
> 
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=178408
> 
> \"Οι θλιμμένες πουτάνες της ζωής μου\"
> 
> του Μαρκέζ Γκάμπριέλ Γκαρσία
> 
> ...


Μπορει να το γελας αλλα εγω το βρήκα απίστευτο αυτο το βιβλιο, και εχω διαβάσει τα παντα απο μάρκεζ, αλλα θεωρω ότι ειναι το πιο ωραιο.... δείχνει τελικά την αναγκη του ανθρωπου για συντροφικότητα!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Κρίνο σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις αυτό:
> 
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=178408
> 
> \"Οι θλιμμένες πουτάνες της ζωής μου\"
> 
> του Μαρκέζ Γκάμπριέλ Γκαρσία
> 
> ...



πουτανες??
:o

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> Κρίνο σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις αυτό:
> 
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=178408
> ...


\'Ετσι είναι ο τίτλος του βιβλίου εγώ τι φταίω;;;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



χμμμ ναι αλλα μου το προτεινες....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


να μην διαδίδεις ότι είσαι έκφυλος..

----------


## frei

Μωρε, ψαχνομαστε για καβγα μου φαίνεται!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το οτι ειμαι εκφυλος δεν σημαινει αυτοματα οτι παω με πουτανες.


Τεσπα εχει δικαιο η φρει,
ας μην το κανουμε τσατ για αλλη μια φορα.

----------


## frei

και στο κατω κατω ειναι ενα βιβλιο που θεωρω πως ολοι πρεπει να διαβασουν! Εμενα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ. Ο ερωτας ουτε ηλικια κοιταει, ουτε ιδιοτητες τιποτα, ερχεται ξαφνικα, φευγει ξαφνικα και μπορει να ειναι οποτεδηποτε, και για οποιονδηποτε!

----------


## frei

Και προσθέτω, το Ευτυχως που δεν γεννηθηκα Ομορφη,

Απιστευτο βιβλίο επίσης,

Βαλς με 12 Θεους, λενα μαντα, κοινωνικο

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=157229

\"έγκλημα και τιμωρία\" του ντοστογέφσκι

πολύ καλό περιγράφει το έγκλημα ενός καλού ανθρώπου κάτω από ποιες ψυχολογικές συνθήκες το έκανε και σε τι ψυχολογική κατάσταση έφτασε μετά από τις τύψεις

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=155882

\" \'Οταν έκλαψε ο Νίτσε\" του γιαλομ ιρβιν

καταπληκτικός συγραφέας

το συστήνω σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχοθεραπευτές περιγράφει και μορφή ψυχανάλυσης το βιβλίο

Καταπληκτικό!

ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ

----------


## frei

> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=155882
> 
> \" \'Οταν έκλαψε ο Νίτσε\" του γιαλομ ιρβιν
> 
> καταπληκτικός συγραφέας
> 
> το συστήνω σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχοθεραπευτές περιγράφει και μορφή ψυχανάλυσης το βιβλίο
> 
> ...

----------


## Lou!

το ντιβανι το εχω διαβασει εγω. ωραιο μου φανηκε τοτε!

επισης

αλλαζοντας θεσεις, david lodge

κ καποια απο τα παλια βιβλια της σωτης! (ειδικα τα αμερικανικα)

πχ σαββατο βραδυ στην ακρη της πολης,

ο υπογειος ουρανος

φτωχη μαργκο

το εργοστασιο των μολυβιων

----------


## Lou!

σημειωσεις ενος πορνογερου, charles bukowski

ο θειος πετρος, αποστολος δοξιαδης

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> το ντιβανι το εχω διαβασει εγω. ωραιο μου φανηκε τοτε!
> 
> επισης
> 
> αλλαζοντας θεσεις, david lodge
> 
> κ* καποια απο τα παλια βιβλια της σωτης! (ειδικα τα αμερικανικα) πχ σαββατο βραδυ στην ακρη της πολης, ο υπογειος ουρανος φτωχη μαργκο το εργοστασιο των μολυβιων*


αγαπώ! και το άλμπατρος είναι ωραίο!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=155882
> 
> \" \'Οταν έκλαψε ο Νίτσε\" του γιαλομ ιρβιν
> 
> καταπληκτικός συγραφέας
> * το συστήνω σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχοθεραπευτές* περιγράφει και μορφή ψυχανάλυσης το βιβλίο
> 
> Καταπληκτικό!
> ...


τα μυθιστορήματα του γιάλομ είναι οκ, χαλαρά εύκολα αναγνώσματα, με εντελώς απλοποιημένες τις θεωρίες της ψυχανάλυσης μέσα, δηλαδή για τους επαγγελματίες τις ψυχικής υγείας μάλλον είναι αστεία...

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> το ντιβανι το εχω διαβασει εγω. ωραιο μου φανηκε τοτε!
> 
> επισης
> ...


ναι κι αυτο! :)

ειδικα για τις φεμινιστριες!!

----------


## claire

άλλη τρελή κλασικούρα... to kill a mockingbird της harper lee. φυλετικές και κοινωνικές διακρίσεις στον αμερικάνικο νότο τη δεκαετία του \'30.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by claire_
> δηλαδή για τους επαγγελματίες τις ψυχικής υγείας μάλλον είναι αστεία...


αν δεν είσαι σίγουρη 100% για κάτι καλύτερα να μην μιλάς

μου το έχουν πει γιαυτό το είπα

και δεν θέλω να γίνει tsat το θέμα

οπότε τέλος

----------


## claire

ε, για να το γράφω αυτό.... κάπου το βασίζω κι εγώ....βασικά είναι μυθιστόρημα, δεν είναι εγχειρίδιο ψυχολογίας....

επίσης το συγκεκριμένο, παρουσιάζει και πολύ απλοποιημένες θεωρίες του νίτσε! οπότε δύο σε ένα! :P

----------


## RainAndWind

A,αν δεν είμαστε 100% βέβαιοι για κάτι,δεν δικαιούμαστε να εκφράζουμε άποψη.Ένα thread με δικτάτορα-νηματοθέτρια.:D:D
Janet,αν θέλεις να συμμετέχουν μέλη στο thread αυτό,σκέψου αν κάτι\"τέλος\"και κάτι άλλα που διαβάζουμε από σένα,εκπέμπουν ένα φιλικό σήμα για συμμετοχή μελών.
Εκτός αν θες ένα thread που θα απαριθμείς τα εκατοντάδες βιβλία που έχεις διαβάσει όσο εργαζόσουν στο βιβλιοπωλείο.:P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> A,αν δεν είμαστε 100% βέβαιοι για κάτι,δεν δικαιούμαστε να εκφράζουμε άποψη.Ένα thread με δικτάτορα-νηματοθέτρια.:D:D
> Janet,αν θέλεις να συμμετέχουν μέλη στο thread αυτό,σκέψου αν κάτι\"τέλος\"και κάτι άλλα που διαβάζουμε από σένα,εκπέμπουν ένα φιλικό σήμα για συμμετοχή μελών.
> Εκτός αν θες ένα thread που θα απαριθμείς τα εκατοντάδες βιβλία που έχεις διαβάσει όσο εργαζόσουν στο βιβλιοπωλείο.:P


Καλέ ρέιν τι σου έχω κάνει πες μου στα τελευταία ποστ όλο janet και janet είσαι. Μ\' αγάπας πολύ ε?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> A,αν δεν είμαστε 100% βέβαιοι για κάτι,δεν δικαιούμαστε να εκφράζουμε άποψη.Ένα thread με δικτάτορα-νηματοθέτρια.:D:D
> Janet,αν θέλεις να συμμετέχουν μέλη στο thread αυτό,σκέψου αν κάτι\"τέλος\"και κάτι άλλα που διαβάζουμε από σένα,εκπέμπουν ένα φιλικό σήμα για συμμετοχή μελών.
> Εκτός αν θες ένα thread που θα απαριθμείς τα εκατοντάδες βιβλία που έχεις διαβάσει όσο εργαζόσουν στο βιβλιοπωλείο.:P


Έτσι είνα όλα τα thread αν έχεις παρατηρήσει Rain. Ο καθένας θέλει κάτι στο θέμα του.

----------


## RainAndWind

Η γνώση είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και η συζήτηση πάνω σε κάθε βιβλίο που προτείνεται θεμιτή στα πλαίσια ανταλλαγής απόψεων,ε;Εκτός αν κάνεις λίστα από σένα για σένα,οπότε γράφε μόνη σου.Αλλά να το ξέρουν και οι άλλοι,να μην μπαίνουν στον κόπο.;)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Η γνώση είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και η συζήτηση πάνω σε κάθε βιβλίο που προτείνεται θεμιτή στα πλαίσια ανταλλαγής απόψεων,ε;Εκτός αν κάνεις λίστα από σένα για σένα,οπότε γράφε μόνη σου.Αλλά να το ξέρουν και οι άλλοι,να μην μπαίνουν στον κόπο.;)


Καλά βρε Rain δεν είπε τίποτα το κορίτσι! Είπε μόνο να είναι σίγουρη η άλλη, γιατί κατα κάποιο τρόπο της την είπε. Έλεος δλδ.

----------


## Lou!

αν για να εκφρασουμε αποψη επρεπε να ειμαστε 100% βεβαιοι για κατι, τοτε κανεις δεν θα μιλαγε ποτε!

ακομα κι αν ο ηλιος ξημερωσει αυριο, ειναι subject to uncertainty! μπορει να μεσολαβησει η συντελεια του κοσμου, με παρα πολυ μικρη πιθανοτητα φυσικα.

μηπως δινετε στη διαφωνια σημασιες που δεν υφιστανται?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> αν για να εκφρασουμε αποψη επρεπε να ειμαστε 100% βεβαιοι για κατι, τοτε κανεις δεν θα μιλαγε ποτε!
> 
> ακομα κι αν ο ηλιος ξημερωσει αυριο, ειναι subject to uncertainty! μπορει να μεσολαβησει η συντελεια του κοσμου, με παρα πολυ μικρη πιθανοτητα φυσικα.
> 
> μηπως δινετε στη διαφωνια σημασιες που δεν υφιστανται?


ρητορική ερώτηση?γιατί φαντάζομαι ξέρεις την απάντηση ότι εγώ δεν δίνω προσωπικά καμία σημασία και παρακαλώ μην κάνετε το θέμα τσατ οk? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## PETRAN

Εντάξει, για να σας δω να κάνετε όλοι μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά τώρα!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Η γνώση είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και η συζήτηση πάνω σε κάθε βιβλίο που προτείνεται θεμιτή στα πλαίσια ανταλλαγής απόψεων,ε;Εκτός αν κάνεις λίστα από σένα για σένα,οπότε γράφε μόνη σου.Αλλά να το ξέρουν και οι άλλοι,να μην μπαίνουν στον κόπο.;)
> 
> 
> Καλά βρε Rain δεν είπε τίποτα το κορίτσι! Είπε μόνο να είναι σίγουρη η άλλη, γιατί κατα κάποιο τρόπο *της την είπε*. Έλεος δλδ.


απλά θεωρώ πως για τους επαγγελματίες της ψυχικής υγείας, αυτά τα βιβλία είναι κάπως απλά. γενικά είναι μυθιστορήματα με απλοποιημένες/εκλαικευμένες τις θεωρίες για να γίνονται κατανοητά από τον πολύ κόσμο.

τώρα, εσύ πάλι φαντασιώνεσαι ότι της την λέω....οκ, κάτσε εκεί να αναλώνεσαι σε φανταστικές διαδικτυακές έριδες. ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η ασθένεια γι αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα το να είσαι τόσο αρνητική δεν σε βοηθάει να γίνεις καλά. βέβαια, αναρωτιέμαι τι νόημα έχει που σου τα γράφω αυτά, αφού δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα και πάλι θα νομίσεις ότι σου κάνω επίθεση...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by claire_
> απλά θεωρώ πως για τους επαγγελματίες της ψυχικής υγείας, αυτά τα βιβλία είναι κάπως απλά. γενικά είναι μυθιστορήματα με απλοποιημένες/εκλαικευμένες τις θεωρίες για να γίνονται κατανοητά από τον πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> τώρα, εσύ πάλι φαντασιώνεσαι ότι της την λέω....οκ, κάτσε εκεί να αναλώνεσαι σε φανταστικές διαδικτυακές έριδες. ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η ασθένεια γι αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα το να είσαι τόσο αρνητική δεν σε βοηθάει να γίνεις καλά. βέβαια, αναρωτιέμαι τι νόημα έχει που σου τα γράφω αυτά, αφού δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα και πάλι θα νομίσεις ότι σου κάνω επίθεση...


Δεν μου κάνεις επίθεση, απλώς λες βλακείες.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Ben Elton - Chart Throb
Με background τα σύγχρονα reality show, ένα βιβλίο που έχει τρελό humor, ίντριγκες, αγωνια, πάθος και ειρωνεία που εμενα προσωπικά με κάνει να χασκογελάω μονη μου :D

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=62472

Καλά τον \"Αλχημιστή\" του Πάολο Κουέλο τον έχετε διάβασει σίγουρα

δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην το έχει διαβάσει 


καλό!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=62472
> 
> Καλά τον \"Αλχημιστή\" του Πάολο Κουέλο τον έχετε διάβασει σίγουρα
> 
> δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην το έχει διαβάσει 
> 
> 
> καλό!



οχι και δεν προκειται,
αποφευγω τις συνομωσιες.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=62472
> 
> Καλά τον \"Αλχημιστή\" του Πάολο Κουέλο τον έχετε διάβασει σίγουρα
> 
> δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην το έχει διαβάσει 
> 
> 
> καλό!


Πειράζει που δεν το\'χω διαβάσει γιατί δεν μ\'αρέσουν τα βιβλία; :P

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=62472
> 
> Καλά τον \"Αλχημιστή\" του Πάολο Κουέλο τον έχετε διάβασει σίγουρα
> 
> δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην το έχει διαβάσει 
> 
> 
> καλό!


πως την πατησαμε ετσι!!!!!

(ειμουνα μικρη τοτε, κ δεν ηξερααααααααααααααααααα!!!! !)

----------


## Χάιντι

χα χα χα

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by janet_
> χα χα χα


κοιτα για να λεμε ολες τις αληθειες μου ειχε αρεσει τοτε, αλλα ειμουνα 18 κ με μηδενικο λογοτεχνικο περελθον (πλην της φιλτατης αγκαθας)

τωρα λεω να αρχισω να διαβαζω προυστ :P

οταν ειμουνα 21 μου ειχανε πει οτι στα 20 δεν διαβαζεις προυστ, στα 30 ομως ναι. για να δουμε...

οποτε... αναζητωντας τον χαμενο χρονο, αν δεν παθετε εμφραγμα απο τον ογκο του!

----------


## PETRAN

Εγώ τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια θέλω να διαβάσω τον \"οδυσσέα\" του James Joyce. :P

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εγώ τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια θέλω να διαβάσω τον \"οδυσσέα\" του James Joyce. :P


να κανουμε λεσχη αναγνωσης τοτε! :P

----------


## Χάιντι

Ο Ντοστογιέφσκι σαν συγγραφέας είναι πολύ καλός περιγράφει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια την ψυχική κατάσταση του ατόμου σε κάθε περίπτωση, αλλά είναι λιγάκι δύσκολος και κουραστικός!

Ο Μαρκές σαν συγγραφέα είναι λιγάκι έκφυλος!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εγώ τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια θέλω να διαβάσω τον \"οδυσσέα\" του James Joyce. :P


3 χρόνια ε? Το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ με τα \"1000 χρόνια μοναξιάς\" του Μαρκέζ και τελικά το παράτησα!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=62472
> 
> Καλά τον \"Αλχημιστή\" του Πάολο Κουέλο τον έχετε διάβασει σίγουρα
> ...


:D

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> χα χα χα
> 
> 
> ...


κι εγώ θέλω να το διαβάσω, αλλά ψάχνω άτομο να μου τα δανείσει, γιατί δεν παίζει να αγοράσω τόσους τόμους! :P

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ο Ντοστογιέφσκι σαν συγγραφέας είναι πολύ καλός περιγράφει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια την ψυχική κατάσταση του ατόμου σε κάθε περίπτωση, αλλά* είναι λιγάκι δύσκολος και κουραστικός!*
> 
> Ο Μαρκές σαν συγγραφέα είναι λιγάκι έκφυλος!


διαφωνώ! αλλά γενικά έχω τρέλα με τους ρώσους! διαβάστε και μπουλγκάκωφ αν πέσει στα χέρια σας.

----------


## Χάιντι

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι τον Προυστ δεν τον ξέρω! Ενημερώστε μας περι τίνος πρόκειται!

----------


## claire

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Proust

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αχαχαχα, δεν υπαρχει καμια δανειστικη βιβλιοθηκη? δημοτικη η καποιου πανεπιστημιου, ιδρυματος ερυνων, κατι τελοςπαντων?

εγω ειχα αγορασει περυσι τον πρωτο τομο σε audiobook απο το itunes store της apple, κατεβαινει στον υπολογιστη κ το βαζεις στο ipod, αλλα στα ισπανικα (μαθαινα ισπανικα), ομολογω οτι δεν καταλαβαινα κ πολλα! αλλα ηταν πολυ φτηνο (4$? νομιζω?)

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by claire_
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Proust



μετάφραση της σελίδας???

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εγώ τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια θέλω να διαβάσω τον \"οδυσσέα\" του James Joyce. :P


χαχααααα
Βρήκες και εύκολο ανάγνωσμα πανάθεμά σε,λολ:P

\"Είπαν...\"του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη
Λεξικό του Έξυπνου Λόγου,συλλογή από quotes συγγραφέων,μουσικών,ηθοποι ών,γενικά καλλιτεχνών,αλλά και πολιτικών και επιστημόνων.

Το Αστέρι της Θάλασσας του Joseph O\'Connor.
Προσωπικές μάχες με φόντο μία Ιρλανδία κατεστραμμένη από το λιμό και την ανέχεια.

Αυτές τις μέρες διαβάζω το\"Ο Θάνατος ενός γονιού\"από την Debra Umberson.Οι μεταμορφώσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα στο παιδί(από την πλευρά της ψυχολογίας)μετά από αυτή την παγκόσμια ανθρώπινη εμπειρία.Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## frei

Εμένα πλάκα στη πλάκα, το θέμα λεσχη βιβλιου μου άρεσε... Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε ένα βιβλίο (αν τα καταφέρουμε) να το διαβάσουμε, και να το συζητήσουμε μετά.

Την καλημέρα μου!

----------


## RainAndWind

Κι εμένα μου αρέσει frei.Άντε,τι να διαβάσουμε;Να διαλέξουμε ένα και να αρχίσουμε.:)

----------


## frei

Ααα πολυ ωραια, βρηκα υποστηρικτες. Θέλετε να διαβασουμε καποιο μυθιστορημα που αφορα ψυχολογια ή οτι να ναι?

Εγω αγορασα τωρα το τελευταιο τσιγαρο της λενας μαντα. Θα το ξεκινησω αυριο μεθαυριο.

Θελετε αυτο, θελετε κατι άλλο, δεν με πειραζει. ΕΙμαι ανοιχτη σε προτασεις!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> διαφωνώ! αλλά γενικά έχω τρέλα με τους ρώσους! διαβάστε και μπουλγκάκωφ αν πέσει στα χέρια σας.


Συμφωνούμε που διαφωνούμε όμως =&gt; άρα συμφωνούμε στην ουσία:D

ή μήπως διαφωνήσαμε που συμφωνήσαμε:P

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ένα βίβλιο που πραγματικά θεωρώ κορυφαίο είναι το "ΥΠΟΓΕΙΟ" του Ντοστογιέφσκυ. Δεν έχω λόγια να το περιγράψω, διαβάστε το!

----------

